
How hard is it to get access to investors in the Silicon Valley? - vlad

======
BitGeek
You don't even need to be in Silicon Valley. I've gone thru the process there
and in Seattle. Its not hard to get funding... if you know what you're doing.

The replies on slashdot disagreed with YC ideology, but that does not make
them pure garbage. Slashdot is read by an older (more experienced) crowd than
news.yc. It would be a good idea to understand some of where they are coming
from-- after all they were around during the last boom when the average YC
foundre was not yet a teen!

People whose business it is to fund companies are always lookng for good
companies. IF the person who is looking to invest is a good person-- then you
will have no trouble getting in touch with them-- if your idea is good.

People who don't quite know how to start a business may need coaching before
they can communicate... and remember, of course that %95 of the people who
represent VC funds in the Bay Area (and anywhere else) are flatline idiots.

so, think of it as a test of their intelligence, whether they get your idea,
rather then your worth.

Also it seems to be common that people think that "connections" are
important-- they aren't. Not at all.

You often hear the advice "get someone who knows them to introduce you"...
that's if you're chasing money. But don't chase money. Build your think,
network with your peers, and the money will chase you. Because your peers will
say "damn that's cool" and the money will hear it.

Hell... why do you think VC firms hire all the MBA fools from HARVARD who know
nothing about technology and whose only education at harvard was doing lines
of coke off the bellies of hookers? their only purpose is to find deals.

~~~
blakesouthwood
I disagree. I think that it's who you know.

<http://siliconvalleystartupjournal.blogspot.com/>

~~~
staunch
I don't know a lot about getting funded but I know posting a snippet of
information on your blog (for two companies no less) and then spamming the URL
is not likely to be very fruitful. Have you considered a picking a single idea
then creating a prototype, web site, and full pitch? Investors like that kind
of stuff.

------
vlad
In the comments section for the "Y Combinator Boot Camp" story posted on
Slashdot, most replies were pure garbage, but there was one decent opinion.
One person said he was rejected from YC but later found out it's easy to get
funding in the Silicon Valley. How true is that overall? Has anybody gone
through the VC or angel process (in Silicon Valley or otherwise) without YC?

